
Intellectual Conformity Is Adaptive - 100011
https://fakenous.net/?p=574
======
100011
"Let’s keep up the inaccessible, jargony works that no one reads. Higher
education is not teaching much to students or anyone else. But at least it
keeps intellectuals off the streets."

